# 1st Place Marlin 56 international Marlin tournament



## puertovallartafish

see video http://youtu.be/tjCAtqsoOyE
Puerto Vallarta Mexico 56th Annual Marlin and Sailfish Tournament November 12-2011.Captain Steve Torres and team Ana Maria do it again this time winning at home at the 56th annual Marlin and Sailfish Tournament with a 481 lb Black Marlin. The Ana Maria crew caught the Tournament winner the 2nd day of the 3 day tournament with live bait on a downrigger trolling the canyons at El Banco. We started the day at 1 am lost 2 smaller Marlin early in the morning but it was all worth it when this 481 lb black Marlin hit the decks about 12:30 in the afternoon. This is the 6th tournament won in the last year and half and the crew just keep hooking big Marlin. after starting the year off winning by a land slide in Barra de Navidad, then winning and braking the record in San Blas Team Ana Maria came home to win both tournaments here in Puerto Vallarta 1st in La Cruz in July the here at the 56th annual Marlin and sailfish tournament November 2011 even with the back to back wins captain Steve still did not beat his own record that he holds from 2007 708 lbs.
http://www.puertovallartafish.com


----------



## samoajoe

Ay dios mio!!!


----------

